# Flushing tankless water heater.



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I just finished flushing a rheem tankless and as I sat there I wondered, what else other than vinegar can you use. Now that I'm done I'm sure the ho is very pleased that her house reaks of vinegar ( and my truck as the whole 3 gallons spilled when someone cut me off ) I've heard citric acid can be used but don't know if you can get just that...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Check your local wholesaler.... we use to buy deliming solution from Westburne supply which is now wolseley supply.... it is made for potable water... just don't remember what the solution was called


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Check your local wholesaler.... we use to buy deliming solution from Westburne supply which is now wolseley supply.... it is made for potable water... just don't remember what the solution was called


We used to get solution from the supply house here. After one flush the fittings on the hose turned black, wouldn't want to take a shower with that gra-doo floating around after...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

whatever the I flush each one with ever the manufacturer recommends.

Rinnai has their own concoction that is sold at the supply house

Takagi recommends using CLR. It states on the label not to use on copper, but who am I to argue with the manufacture. I have to say it works pretty good. It is however hell on pumps and hoses.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

What about Sizzle or clobber? Too aggressive? I use that too flush Tankless coils in boilers.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> What about Sizzle or clobber? Too aggressive? I use that too flush Tankless coils in boilers.


That's usually what I substitute cream for my coffee...


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> What about Sizzle or clobber? Too aggressive? I use that too flush Tankless coils in boilers.


That's a joke right? ha ha ha


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> That's a joke right? ha ha ha


No indeed sir, real men rinse their mouth with clobber.

( yes a joke as I hope the fella I quoted was joking as well )


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> No indeed sir, real men rinse their mouth with clobber.
> 
> ( yes a joke as I hope the fella I quoted was joking as well )


I knew you were joking but I never take anything for granted....stupid plumbers grow on trees around here.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> I knew you were joking but I never take anything for granted....stupid plumbers grow on trees around here.


If only money did the same, I wouldn't have to play with poop.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*Flushing tankless water heate*

CLR lime descaler. time consuming task for sure


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

My helper plays with the poopie. I have to keep my hands clean for the old lady :thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> My helper plays with the poopie. I have to keep my hands clean for the old lady :thumbup:


Lol, too bad I don't get a helper, guess my wife... Yeah I won't go there.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd rather work alone actually. I really don't like other people touching my work.....my standards are kinda high. My helper is the boss' son in law so I don't really have a say with this one.... I tell him all the time that he'd make a great electrician.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> I'd rather work alone actually. I really don't like other people touching my work.....my standards are kinda high. My helper is the boss' son in law so I don't really have a say with this one.... I tell him all the time that he'd make a great electrician.


I agree, I sometimes ***** a lot that I never get help, yet when I get a helper it irritates me, always wanting to talk, stop for food blah blah blah.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Do a search, I have done at least two or three write ups on the topic and what to look for as to avoid major component failures. You can use CLR but there are things to knopw about it. I would never waste my money on that crap at the supply houses. It's on here somewhere just use key terms in the search and you should get something. maybe post a link if u find it


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Tankless said:


> Do a search, I have done at least two or three write ups on the topic and what to look for as to avoid major component failures. You can use CLR but there are things to knopw about it. I would never waste my money on that crap at the supply houses. It's on here somewhere just use key terms in the search and you should get something. maybe post a link if u find it


Will do, usually browse these forums on my phone and haven't figured out where the search is on plumbing zone app. I was told by the rinnai rep to use vinegar or citric acid ( his words about the other stuff: if you wouldn't put it in your mouth would you want it circulating through something you could potentially drink? ) I don't mind the vinegar, the homeowners are the ones that mind the smell of it lingering in their house.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Been using Wisemens Everclens, product available at my supply house. My tankless rep tells me vinegar will work just takes longer. I'd rather not use a product that the homeowner has in the pantry, takes the " mystery " :whistling2: out of the process..........maybe they can do it without me and my super secret sauce

wookie


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

wookie said:


> Been using Wisemens Everclens, product available at my supply house. My tankless rep tells me vinegar will work just takes longer. I'd rather not use a product that the homeowner has in the pantry, takes the " mystery " :whistling2: out of the process..........maybe they can do it without me and my super secret sauce
> 
> wookie



A lot of the people down here do not want to bother buying the pump, hoses and buckets that it takes to flush a tankless, much less storing the solution.


----------

